# First kill with a homemade/natural



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I went out this morning..perfect squirrel hunting conditions..it rained last night just enough to dampen the ground for some stealthy stalking,but wet enough to hear the water dropping when squirrels jump from limbs..while out I broke a bandset with my scout(the only 1 I had with me) but brought a natural I made for my son(he named it Mel)..its accurate..(Seems like I never miss with it).anyway.. this guy came down an oak like I wasn't there so I had to take the shot.. 9 yards right in the neck at the base of his head..instant.
My son is going to be siked his shooter bagged a squirrel..he hunts with me but as my squirrel dog.. spots them and walks them to my side of the tree.but with more practice he'll be shooting them..


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've tried to seND a picture like 10 times.. don't know if something is wrong with my phone or what.. I'll send 1 as soon as I can


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good time! Enjoy that squirrel.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Father and son hunting...can't be a better use of time. Congrats on a little supper in the skillet too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Here it is.. I'm out of data until midnight.. so I sent it through my wife's phone


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great stuff, first blood with a homemade is a landmark moment.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good game


----------

